# New Products/Machinery



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Anyone have a new toy that makes what we do easier?

I ordered some reflective silver cardboard boxes that maintain heat......alternative to using food cambro. Just them once and the jury is still out. They may do in a pinch.


Any recommendations on totes......we've got several kinds, most from a discount store or home repair store.


----------



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

where did you get the boxes and what was the cost?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Creative Industries in Bridgeview Il

hot or cold, silver insulated food carriers
single level 22x14x3.5.....$12 each, 10 per case
double level (4, 1/2 pans).....$17, 6 per case

sample of each was $25 delivered, first use was OK.....but I've not reordered.....


----------



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

what company?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Creative Industries


----------

